# In terms of airflow what do you say about my PC [56k alert]



## tkpenalty (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, guys for those who havent seen my PC, here it is, comment about the airflow directly. I dont prioritise on the HDDs btw since they never fail due to heat. I dont have that HDD cooler anymore btw.

UPDATE: 

Do not post your PCs here to hijack the thread. Doing so will get my attention and criticisms if it is sub-par

Shit theres so much dust, btw i cleaned my zalman after taking a photo.







Just to show you where all my cables went: 






BEFORE:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/696/__1.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/696/__4.jpg

Notice how the spare cables are BEHIND the drive bay via the rear of the motherboard tray 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/696/__2.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/696/__8.jpg
http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/696/__9.jpg

So comments on the cable managements please!  Feedback would be nice.


----------



## ktr (Apr 4, 2007)

It seems that your intake = outtake, so your airflow will be good. Also your cables aren't in the way to.


----------



## Zalmann (Apr 4, 2007)

56K alert? Do you mean to tell me that some people here are still on 56K modem dialup?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks a little messy, but generally unhindered.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 4, 2007)

Zalmann said:


> 56K alert? Do you mean to tell me that some people here are still on 56K modem dialup?



You don't say, while we have been spoiled with the delights of ADSL2+ some guys still are on 56k


----------



## Zalmann (Apr 5, 2007)

I feel sorry for people still on dialup. I've been so used to DSL and T1 internet connectivity at work that I take it for granted.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 5, 2007)

heehee my mum still uses dial up, there is actually a pause while sending text when she is on msn and types a message... LOL
.
The airflow looks good btw, cables are nice and neat which is always a help.  That mb of yours hasn't got the best layout though, its a shame the main loom has to go right across the middle of the board like that.  Not your fault though bro..


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Apr 5, 2007)

hey TK you should pick up some nice ram heatsinks, they will make that ram look a little speccyer (huh???  I am pretty sure that aint a word)...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2007)

Airflow seems fine, perhaps cut out the intakes on the side panel/front case and replace them with grilles, it would restrict the airflow less.

Oh and i cant see, but the side panel fan should be an intake in that case, or you'd end up with a negative air pressure problem.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 5, 2007)

Mussels said:


> Airflow seems fine, perhaps cut out the intakes on the side panel/front case and replace them with grilles, it would restrict the airflow less.
> 
> Oh and i cant see, but the side panel fan should be an intake in that case, or you'd end up with a negative air pressure problem.



My side panel fan is not there. I dont have one, yes i know its for intake but the sheer suction of the CNPS7700CU is good enough anyway (good enough too keep a paper stuck on).

I can replace the front panel you know? There is a model with grilles but its sorta ugly to me, with the intake, i might increase the intake; there is a hole at the bottom, on the older case the bottom intake was cut even bigger, but it just seriously deteriorated the structural integrity of the case, however, the fan could operate as efficiently as it should. I'm sorta worried that i cant feel moving air at the rear of the case (where the GPU is).


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 5, 2007)

wow your cable managment is pretty much like mine (pictures coming soon on my new camera  ) although i have to say that case is just ugly man, get a nice sleek black case thyat doesnt look so "generic"


----------



## technicks (Apr 5, 2007)

I personaly don't see anything wrong with it. It's discribed to be the optimal airflow method.
Maybe you could place a extra fan infront of the drive bay at about the hight of your videocard. Just to optimize it a bit.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 5, 2007)

technicks said:


> I personaly don't see anything wrong with it. It's discribed to be the optimal airflow method.
> Maybe you could place a extra fan infront of the drive bay at about the hight of your videocard. Just to optimize it a bit.



That would look weird and i would have to drag the stupid molex cables from the cable management section = clutter. I might get rid of one of my HDDswhen i get my hands on a SATA burner. Btw I moved the HDDs a bay up each. 

Btw, the ATX cable isnt really doing any harm, as the intake is 120 mm (CNPS7700CU, duct) + 92mm. All the other 975X motherboards at the time were extremely overpriced. I'm not planning to upgrade my mobo as it will last me another year anyway. P5W DH Deluxe is waaaay to expensive. All the other ones are suboptimal compared to this, ignoring the gay placement of the power connector. However I take this for granted as if It was where its supposed to be... I would have to be very careful with the connector; the cables too long, coincidentally i didnt have to bend the cables, it was already in that form, thus i didnt have to twist and bend (or damage) the cables.

http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/10/11/four_975x_motherboards_for_core_2_duo/page8.html

well that motherboard is quite decent but I wouldn't like the fact that the power connectors are SPLIT. I would have to use brute force for the power connector to go in.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 6, 2007)

So after moving the video card to the lower slot i get the same temps for the GPU. I made the intake a bit bigger, and i might make it even more bigger later since the intake fan isnt working as efficient as my voltage limited rear outake fan.


----------



## xvi (Apr 6, 2007)

Resolution much? Hmm.
Nice work on the USB/LED/button headers! Those things always give me a problem.

As far as airflow is concerned, I wouldn't be worried at all. That's actually what I'd consider a very good setup. 10/10
Everyone started worrying about airflow back when we were using flat, unmanaged PATA cables. Even if you still have the flat PATA cables, you can safely bend them along the motherboard tray (and keep them out of the airflow path). The fan grills are probably causing more restriction than the cables are. However, a clean looking computer is a good looking computer.

As for the motherboard tray, you can clean your cables up a bit by throwing any cable you can behind it like this. I noticed you have openings next to your power supply and behind the hard drive mounts (as do most cases). If you haven't already, use them to your advantage like this.




It was dreadfully useful for hiding my _wonderful_ Thermaltake Hardcano 9 wires. Since not many of my fans use the motherboard headers, the wires can be directed to the nearest opening and then connected to the Hardcano. The end result, of course, is a well hidden set of cables. (Although the rest of my cable management is horrible).


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2007)

xvi said:


> Resolution much? Hmm.
> Nice work on the USB/LED/button headers! Those things always give me a problem.
> 
> As far as airflow is concerned, I wouldn't be worried at all. That's actually what I'd consider a very good setup. 10/10
> ...



I use the same solution for hiding cables in most of my systems, be very sure to tape them down, otherwise those naughty molex connectors can rotate and make it very hard to get your side panel back on.


----------



## xvi (Apr 6, 2007)

Mussels said:


> I use the same solution for hiding cables in most of my systems, be very sure to tape them down, otherwise those naughty molex connectors can rotate and make it very hard to get your side panel back on.



I used to tape them down, but I don't bother any more. I just sort of pound on the side of the case until it goes on. The big secret is to never take it off again. 

You're right, though. Tape was my friend. The molex connectors on my Hardcano make up the most of my problems. The rest isn't too tough to deal with.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2007)

yeah... i think i'll do mine now. i just added some new fans (old scythe ones were clicking pieces of crap) so i'll tidy it up a little more and post pics, including the rear cable mess.

Edit: pics up, lazy so i just showed the mess at the rear. You can see the front in the case gallery link i posted earlier.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 6, 2007)

xvi said:


> I used to tape them down, but I don't bother any more. I just sort of pound on the side of the case until it goes on. The big secret is to never take it off again.
> 
> You're right, though. Tape was my friend. The molex connectors on my Hardcano make up the most of my problems. The rest isn't too tough to deal with.
> 
> ...



Dude thats what i did, mr unique, make your own thread. Even so, your cable work is horrid.

Man you guys are going to regret stuffing the cables like that, they are going to get damaged. I keep them straight and bundled neatly, not a rushjob.


----------



## xvi (Apr 6, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Dude thats what i did, mr unique, make your own thread. Even so, your cable work is horrid.
> 
> Man you guys are going to regret stuffing the cables like that, they are going to get damaged. I keep them straight and bundled neatly, not a rushjob.



None of the cables are stuffed, bent, stretched, tied or stressed in any way. I never said it was unique nor was it meant to be. You didn't have a picture from the back so I thought I'd just mention it. I know my cabling is horrid. I already said that. I haven't had the time to redesign it as most of my time is taken up by college. My temperatures are what I would consider to be more than healthy so optimizing my airflow isn't of extreme importance to me at the moment.

The cables are fine. The same "dangerous" stuffing can be said about your PATA cable (I know they're fine if they're bent) and the other cables "stuffed" behind the hard drive bay. You and I both know this isn't a problem because our cables haven't been stuffed or stressed in any way. And even with the mess of cables everywhere, the overall airflow is way better than old PATA systems where it actually mattered.

You're right, though. This isn't my thread. I was thinking it was more of a "show me what you have" thread, but thinking about it now, I realize I had it confused with a different thread. Sorry. I'll delete the post. Still, you don't need to try and start a flame war here.

Edit: For some reason, I had this somewhat mixed up with this thread. I suppose sleep deprivation is to blame. Again, sorry Tk.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 6, 2007)

What kind of tape are you guys using to tape down your cables?


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 6, 2007)

xvi said:


> None of the cables are stuffed, bent, stretched, tied or stressed in any way. I never said it was unique nor was it meant to be. You didn't have a picture from the back so I thought I'd just mention it. I know my cabling is horrid. I already said that. I haven't had the time to redesign it as most of my time is taken up by college. My temperatures are what I would consider to be more than healthy so optimizing my airflow isn't of extreme importance to me at the moment.
> 
> The cables are fine. The same "dangerous" stuffing can be said about your PATA cable (I know they're fine if they're bent) and the other cables "stuffed" behind the hard drive bay. You and I both know this isn't a problem because our cables haven't been stuffed or stressed in any way. And even with the mess of cables everywhere, the overall airflow is way better than old PATA systems where it actually mattered.
> 
> ...



I folded the cables, not bending any. I didnt stuff the PATA cables.



Paulieg said:


> What kind of tape are you guys using to tape down your cables?



None


----------



## xvi (Apr 6, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> I folded the cables, not bending any. I didnt stuff the PATA cables.



I know you're right, but folding vs bending?
I don't think it's possible (or at least very easy) to put a PATA cable in danger. I have a few SFF Dell Optiplexs that have the cables literally crammed in the corner thanks to the manufacturer.

@Paulieg: Anything that won't leave a mark.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 9, 2007)

bending is different to folding, since folding just means making the width of the cable shorter, beinding the plastic gaps which keeps each strand of cable in one piece.

lol... I just used an ASUS IDE cable and cut off the IDE Labels that have ASUS on it.

EDIT: This is my case btw http://www.dealsonic.com/appcatxmidto.html. It just need a god damn strut (hahaha like a car chassis stiffening strut) like antec cases to prevent it from warping. Might rivet/weld one on, but if i do that i have to go full shine and a new paint job.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 10, 2007)

Now I want a window mod. 

http://www.apextechusa.com/products_cate.asp?cID=9

Thats the company. PC-132 case basically.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Fox34 (Apr 10, 2007)

I really suggest if you can, get a new case with alot more options for your fans.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 10, 2007)

Stop tellin me to get a new case, my parents are tight. They wont even let me have a job.


----------



## top41 (Apr 13, 2007)

I Thint you might need a bit more air passing near the VGA


----------



## xvi (Apr 13, 2007)

tkpenalty is banned? How'd that happen?


----------



## Zalmann (Apr 13, 2007)

He's not on-line, it's 3am where he is now in Sydney and he is probably asleep. His "star" rating has probably just been replaced with the custom message "banned", just like the moderators have custom messages like "uber mod" etc.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 13, 2007)

He's taking a vacation by consensus of the mods. Been warned too many times.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 14, 2007)

Zalmann said:


> He's not on-line, it's 3am where he is now in Sydney and he is probably asleep. His "star" rating has probably just been replaced with the custom message "banned", just like the moderators have custom messages like "uber mod" etc.





vivalv1000 said:


> I'm trying to figure this out myself.  It shows a picture of his PC but no question/statement and it shows that he's banned





xvi said:


> tkpenalty is banned? How'd that happen?



I was pissed, lets say under stress after school finished and parents screaming on the phone to relatives in china and taking it out on me (someone screwed something up there or something). 

During my "date with the banstick" I did a lot of cable management... well i've concluded that i need a slot blower as well. I bought a pack of 200 white cable ties for $2.00 AUD and cut and zipped (made some mistakes along the track) the PSU cables. Sladesurfer is my inspiration . I'm going to give the case a black paintjob (excluding grey parts, they can be removed by screws) with car paint, then do a window mod, then buy some white cathodes and use a air pump to blast the dust out.

EDIT:

_Mr.Whiskers is watching._

O_O


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 14, 2007)

Beautiful... Third folded ASUS Ide cables with the tag removed. 




Cables cables cables...got some MSI SATA cables for $1.00AUD, since they are approximately five centimetres longer, yeah under the mobo the cable goes! Notice how the power connector is not one bulky strand. I would love to get rid of my IDE Drives though... big pain in the neck.

Finally the whole view!




(I know ur getting sick of it) I wish i could order the stock ATI reference cooler though, not because of cooling, because its single slot.


----------



## xvi (Apr 14, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the size of the cooler. It's not like you're cramming PCI cards in there. The cooler GPU temps should promote the life of your card as well.

Where are you thinking of putting the slot fan? It might be worth putting one above your video card since that's usually where all the hot air hangs out. It might be worth another one on the bottom to pull the hot GPU air.
I had a slot fan, but it would vibrate near the motherboard tray. I'm considering putting it back in somewhere (My rear fan is horrible. Maybe above the video card again) or maybe just tearing the fan out of it and using it as an intake duct for my x850 stock cooler.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 14, 2007)

Um.. i plan to move the whole GPU to the lower slot and install a slot fan to move the air lol... I'm doing this so the airflow to the CPU is not interupted by the GPU.


----------



## xvi (Apr 14, 2007)

Hmm.. Good idea, but I don't know if it will change much temperature wise. Worth a shot, I suppose.

And just to be random, attached is not cable management, but simply just cables. This is my "modded" E-Machine server/proxy/firewall. Two actively cooled NICs and a robust 633MHz Celeron and a sound reactive Cold Cathode. The case is left open for now and will probably be closed up when it actually is ready to be a proxy/firewall. It's currently being reformatted with W2k3 Server.

I was surprised to see that the 80mm fan over the two NICs could be mounted simply with a single standard slot screw (even though it looks like it's just sitting there). All you need is a thin screwdriver to reach in the top screw hole to reach the one on the bottom. I bought these Mascool fans off Newegg.com for $1 USD each (Free shipping, volume discount). I doubt it helps, but I'm sure it doesn't hurt. It's quiet, too. The only noise I hear from the server is the hard drive.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 14, 2007)

xvi said:


> Hmm.. Good idea, but I don't know if it will change much temperature wise. Worth a shot, I suppose.
> 
> And just to be random, attached is not cable management, but simply just cables. This is my "modded" E-Machine server/proxy/firewall. Two actively cooled NICs and a robust 633MHz Celeron and a sound reactive Cold Cathode. The case is left open for now and will probably be closed up when it actually is ready to be a proxy/firewall. It's currently being reformatted with W2k3 Server.
> 
> I was surprised to see that the 80mm fan over the two NICs could be mounted simply with a single standard slot screw (even though it looks like it's just sitting there). All you need is a thin screwdriver to reach in the top screw hole to reach the one on the bottom. I bought these Mascool fans off Newegg.com for $1 USD each (Free shipping, volume discount). I doubt it helps, but I'm sure it doesn't hurt. It's quiet, too. The only noise I hear from the server is the hard drive.



To the Dremel! I scream!


----------



## technicks (Apr 14, 2007)

TK. You really did a great job. That's maybe the cleenest after Sladesurfers one.


----------



## technicks (Apr 14, 2007)

I know it's to late because you finished, but you could flip your ide cable behind your mobo.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 14, 2007)

Sladesurfer doesnt show the top of his PC....lawl. I want to see how he manages his PSU cables. I need 1M long SATA cables now. Thanks 

EDIT: Tried that... its too short and my risers are the short type. I had to sacrifice my front USB card reader, until i "slit the cables" in half so it will fit. Yeah sladesurfer's rig is cleeeaaan. Only problem is his GPU is slow and small (but makes his PC look neat). Going to do a black paint job as well as a window job on my panel, from my older PC (But they are the same thing and are interchangeable, i just dont want to destroy the duct for the window job so yeah, getting it from my old case). 

All i need now is a sleeved rounded IDE cable, which i hope exists...


----------



## technicks (Apr 14, 2007)

That's true. But the psu cables i don't mind that much. They have to be sleeved of course.
I agree with you tho ide cables suck bawls. Are there dvd burners with Sata?
I would like to have one.

EDIT: I'm thinking about spraying my case to. On the inide. But if you want to do it good it takes two days.
I don't know if i have the patience to wait that long.  I could always stuff my hardware in the 20 euro case i bought a few months back.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes there are, they are around the same price ($3.00 AUD more expensive exactly) and thats what sladesurfer is using EXACTLY. Well at least im not a cheapskate who shoves his spare cables in the 5'25 bays and covers it up with tape (someone has done that before, trust me, it looks ridiculous). Its unavoidable. But at least its neater than what other people do when faced with the same situation as me.

EDIT: If it wasnt for the IDE drives, everything would look perfect.


----------



## xvi (Apr 14, 2007)

The IDE cable wouldn't receive any tiffs from me. :/
I wouldn't bother with a SATA burner, personally.

*checks his 5 1/2 bays for spare cables*


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 14, 2007)

xvi said:


> The IDE cable wouldn't receive any tiffs from me. :/
> I wouldn't bother with a SATA burner, personally.
> 
> *checks his 5 1/2 bays for spare cables*



Well i think more people should follow my example of just folding the cable, then zip tying it at each end. It does not bend the actual copper (except for the heads at each end of the cable). The Round cables have twisted strands which are pretty fragile so dont go for them, if the strands are exposed. I would go for sealed rounded cables instead. Its possible to make your own as well. Get some sleeving then roll your cable and use some tape or something to shield each end of the cable. 

THe actual reason why I want the stock cooler is because of the looks.

I dont like IDE cables because they got the gay master and slave configurations which sometimes leads to one of the devices not booting up. 
I want to be a slade surfer thats why, I might start excluding the PSU and the 5'25 bays from vies (like he does...) so it looks 100% more neater.

Airflow diagram, Light blue = intake, red = exaust/warm air, powedery blue = Side panel intakes/holes.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 16, 2007)

Wtf.. it didnt show up.. heres the diagram:


----------



## Carcenomy (Apr 16, 2007)

Hey TK, the only major suggestion I can make is to enlarge the front opening and go up to a 120mm intake fan. Should be able to pull it off without losing any structural integrity. 

Or you could mount another intake above the existing one to increase frontal flow - with matching front panel mods to support the extra air being pulled past of course...

Cables look fantastic by the way, I'm impressed.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 17, 2007)

No can do with that... ill probably break my case doing it (and i cant be fked taking the parts out again).



Carcenomy said:


> Hey TK, the only major suggestion I can make is to enlarge the front opening and go up to a 120mm intake fan. Should be able to pull it off without losing any structural integrity.
> 
> Or you could mount another intake above the existing one to increase frontal flow - with matching front panel mods to support the extra air being pulled past of course...
> 
> Cables look fantastic by the way, I'm impressed.



Dude thats actually a good idea, i could get one of those floppy bay intake fans but then my routing would be fked. (sacrifice card reader D: ).


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 18, 2007)

More feedback please.


----------



## Carcenomy (Apr 19, 2007)

Y'know, perhaps you should invest some time in learning the fine art of soldering? Then you could move your stuff to your hearts content, then just resolder and heatshrink the wires to appropriate sizes? *shrug*

I can't think of much more, and it seems like everyone else is too busy going 'oooh' and 'aaah' over your cables to notice the rest of the system


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 19, 2007)

Carcenomy said:


> Y'know, perhaps you should invest some time in learning the fine art of soldering? Then you could move your stuff to your hearts content, then just resolder and heatshrink the wires to appropriate sizes? *shrug*
> 
> I can't think of much more, and it seems like everyone else is too busy going 'oooh' and 'aaah' over your cables to notice the rest of the system



I do know how to solder... thing is the fans dont need resoldering, the pins slide into clips.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 29, 2007)

Its getting ricy but,....


----------

